# Now front vanity



## Dirtmover797 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking for a plan or some instructions on how to build a bow front vanity. Amy ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ken.

That sounds like a great project.


----------

